# Training timeline



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

We've had Andy for 2 weeks now. I'm taking him to the vet for his first set of post breeder shots this Saturday. So far he has learned his name and sit to the point where they are somewhat reliable. I haven't trained a puppy since 1991, so I'm a bit rusty. What age should I start with things like heel, stay, wait, etc?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He's 10 weeks? You can definitely start training all of them, just remember he's a puppy and is excitable and has selective hearing. : )


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Yup you can start any time. Remember to keep the training sessions very short (like 3-5 minutes at a time) Puppies have the attention span of a gnat so keep it easy and fun.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

You can start now. Just remember to keep the training short, positive and fun and always end the session on something he does well so that it ends on a positive note


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

And welcome to the forum by the way!!!!!!!!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome ! Start right now.. Put some kibble in your pocket and use it as a lure. After the sit lure him into a down.. praise, treat.. When he is coming to you say come, praise.. Use words for potty, food, etc. You can put him in a sit for his food, or treats. Have him wait at the door.. just gently use your body as a block with the command. It is amazing how much they can learn this young. Just keep it light and fun.. be upbeat and consistant. Save heeling , though. Right now you could just freeze when the leash is tight, don't pull back, and walk again when it is loose. Best of luck!


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm totally different in ways of training then most people as soon as puppy steps foot in the house he/she is in training. I give them a few days to settle in but then the training begins. I first teach sit,then drop,stay and come . All this is done off lead with me and is around distractions. I leave toys out as this is a major distraction for puppies, If my puppy goes to grab a toy i say no drop and put the toy up. Once the training has ended on a postive note i give the toys back. So basicly i'm doing NILIF ( nothing in life is free). I got my puppy when she was 15 weeks old she now is 17 weeks old and knows how to sit,drop,stay and come. I've also taught her to wait for her food, I tell her to sit then say wait,put bowl down still saying wait move back and then give her the command eat. I do not use food rewards when i'm training and most people don't like that idea, But it works for me. I use vorbal and pats for a reward.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hello and Welcome,
Everyone has given you my advice so I just want to say hi and hope you will post some pictures of our new pup


----------



## Soda (Feb 23, 2008)

Start now!!! Puppies are a blank slate and so impressionable. You can teach them just about anything but just remember they are puppies. Sit, drop, go out, rewarded play retrieves, heel, stand, stay, place, no jumping up, kennel an come (the big one!!!) it's all good!!! With a puppy you are also teaching them to learn which is so beneficial when they are older. 

Oh my.....I think I'm getting puppyitis!!!! lol


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

armymutt said:


> We've had Andy for 2 weeks now. I'm taking him to the vet for his first set of post breeder shots this Saturday. So far he has learned his name and sit to the point where they are somewhat reliable. I haven't trained a puppy since 1991, so I'm a bit rusty. What age should I start with things like heel, stay, wait, etc?


The pup we used to demonstrate the standard obedience commands on our new Puppy DVD (Smartwork Puppy Program DVD) was 9 1/2 weeks old. You'll see him perform "Here", "Sit", "Down", "Heel", "Kennel" via treat training.

Sounds like your pup is at a prime age to start! Good luck with him. Take your time and have fun!

EvanG
http://rushcreekpress.com/page2seminarsnewitems.html


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

armymutt said:


> We've had Andy for 2 weeks now. I'm taking him to the vet for his first set of post breeder shots this Saturday. So far he has learned his name and sit to the point where they are somewhat reliable. I haven't trained a puppy since 1991, so I'm a bit rusty. What age should I start with things like heel, stay, wait, etc?


I think you can start right away but you need patience.
I recomend a "Puppy Kindergarten".


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the replies all. I need to figure out a way to get him to eat the treats faster. Right now, he drops it on the floor, sniffs it, and then lays down to start eating it. I started with Eucanuba biscuits broken into small pieces and then used cheese in 1/4" blocks. Makes for a long time between repeats. Any suggestions to get him to eat it faster - maybe waiting until just before meal times?


----------

